# Trail Riding saddles



## my2geldings

I considered putting this into the tack forum but it might work better in here.
For those of you ride horses on trails on a regular basis, what saddle do you find is most comfortable?

I have looked at the australian saddles but I'm sure there are more comfortable saddles than those for trails.

All input is muchly appreciated


----------



## Bitless

Cheyenne barefoot treeless saddle. My saddle  and it is wuvly. Sooo nice, when ever im finnished my rides i dont want to get off, haha. 
http://www.barefootsaddles.net/intro.htm

bahh i miss it, lol. Am at uni for 2 months..so have to wait for the next holidays. :roll: 

I used to ride in a .....um....was some wintec saddle. I bought that second hand and it lasted me like 5 years of hard out riding, was an awsom saddle untill the end...were it started to give me a sore bum on long rides and didnt fit my boy anymore so i sold it. 

Also i have a cair GP wintec saddle aswell. That saddle is really nice to sit in too, is a great saddle. But i love my treeless more :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

My favorite is also my cheapest. 

It is an old totally broke in western saddle. No makers mark. Sorry I couldn't help more. :roll: Around here a lot of folks are on a limited budget to say the least. We just stop and hang out when someones butt gets too sore. :wink: A couple of people have had the "Pads" that fit on top of the seat and they really like them.


----------



## Horse_Dreamer

I really like the Tucker saddles. The website is: http://www.tuckersaddles.com/
They are my favorite Saddle. It has a gel seat and is just very comfortable.


----------



## PoptartShop

I heard treeless saddles are good for trails.  Seem comfy.


----------



## ColleenT

i use a Wintec 2000 AP with Cair Panels. i like it and my horse seems comfy, too. 

i have also ridden in the treeless saddles that they endurance riders use. what are they called again? They are leather seats and wide stirrups for more support of the foot. I wish i could remember. you have to have natural balance in them, tho. i knew a woman who put too much pressure in one stirrup and ending up turning the saddle.

They are NOW called Bob Marshall, but they used to be called Sportsaddle. here is what they look like. 

http://loristack.com/bobmarshall.htm


----------



## Paint_Reno

Boy it depends on how much you can spend...if you're looking for a great, comfortable saddle that'll be great for your horse too as far as fit etc. look at Timberline saddles. www.saddleoutfitters.com carry them. The sidekick type is nice ...well they all are. Look at how the tree/bars are made that's what makes them specail so try to find pictures of it if you can. I saw them at a horse expo recently and they're neat. The tree and the bars are independent so the rider stays put but the bars can flex. They are pretty spendy.


----------



## Paint_Reno

Here's a website that explains the flex panels of the Timberline saddles. Even if you don't want this kind of saddle I thought I'd put this up for everyone to look at if they want. I like looking at all the different types and what's new out there so thought others might too. www.Shortysaddles.net .


----------



## Callie's Mom

I have heard that tuckers are great/comfortable trail saddles, but I prefer my aussie saddle! Love it for trail riding it is great in any terrain!
I got mine from down under saddle supply: 
http://www.downunderweb.com/


----------



## Vidaloco

We both have Don West custom saddles but itheir made for gaited horses. Its VERY comfy. I have spent 4-5 hours in it, never getting off and not had any issues. Kinda on the expensive side though. My husband also has a Big horn flex tree endurance saddle that he says is very comfy. Still on the expensive side but not as bad as the custom. My first saddle was an abetta endurance saddle. It was ok for short rides but I couldn't spend hours in it without some butt and knee pain.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

My2Geldings said:


> I considered putting this into the tack forum but it might work better in here.
> For those of you ride horses on trails on a regular basis, what saddle do you find is most comfortable?
> 
> I have looked at the australian saddles but I'm sure there are more comfortable saddles than those for trails.
> 
> All input is muchly appreciated


Aussie saddles are the best saddles EVER for trail riding! They are extremly comfortable. I would get one of the leather ones, though not one of the cheaper wintec ones. They arent too heavy either. They sit you deep and they have the bucking rolls aka polleys to hold you in. They also have quick release stirrups. I absoloutly LOVE mine. My butt has never been sore from riding in it and I put on hundreds of miles a week on my horses. Look into a Aussie...you wont be dissapointed! The australian stock saddle co. is a great company to look into. Plus, you can get one with or without a horn.


----------



## boonesar

I have always liked my Fabtron saddle but i need a new size. It is very light, it can take a beating because it is nylon and synthetic. Best of all it's made in the USA. It has a very good rating online.


----------



## my2geldings

Bitless said:


> Cheyenne barefoot treeless saddle. My saddle  and it is wuvly. Sooo nice, when ever im finnished my rides i dont want to get off, haha.
> http://www.barefootsaddles.net/intro.htm
> 
> bahh i miss it, lol. Am at uni for 2 months..so have to wait for the next holidays. :roll:
> 
> I used to ride in a .....um....was some wintec saddle. I bought that second hand and it lasted me like 5 years of hard out riding, was an awsom saddle untill the end...were it started to give me a sore bum on long rides and didnt fit my boy anymore so i sold it.
> 
> Also i have a cair GP wintec saddle aswell. That saddle is really nice to sit in too, is a great saddle. But i love my treeless more :wink:



:shock: I love you. I have been searching for those for weeks! I had seen them once before and they look fantastic!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

My2Geldings said:


> I considered putting this into the tack forum but it might work better in here.
> For those of you ride horses on trails on a regular basis, what saddle do you find is most comfortable?
> 
> I have looked at the australian saddles but I'm sure there are more comfortable saddles than those for trails.
> 
> All input is muchly appreciated


The Aussie saddles are the most comfy trail saddles around, at least for me. They set you deep in the saddle and allow your hips to have more free action in the saddle. My seat bones have NEVER been sore in a Aussie. The Tuckers are also nice, but the Aussie saddles are alot nicer. They arent very heavy either. They were meant to be used in the Australian outback for days and weeks at a time. You shouldnt overlook a Aussie! lol They come in many shapes and sizes and forms so you can find one that fits you and your horse.


----------



## Painted Horse

I ride in Western saddles. Most often a custom saddle I had built for me. 

I need a saddle that is comfortable for me to ride all day in. That I can throw some paniers over and use to pack. something I can tie lots of crap on.










I keep a couple of smaller saddles for my daughters


----------



## GallopingGrape

Wow, I'm impressed with the pics of the pack horse. That looks like fun! The Barefoot treeless saddles are so comfortable, I ride in the Arizona, http://gallopinggrape.com/barefootarizona.aspx and when I want leather I ride in a Dakota.


----------



## cloudy18

I have a cheap Aussie and I love it. My seat doesn't get sore, and in my Western saddle it did, even with a fleece seat pad. I also don't get the sore knees (bc of the narrow stirrup leathers) that I get from a Western saddle. I have the surge panels on the bottom bc they fit my horse better, but you can also get the fleece style. I guess it depends on your price range, but I didn't want to spend big bucks at this point.


----------



## GallopingGrape

I have some used Barefoots on sale... they are AWESOME to ride in. This one is $150 off http://gallopinggrape.com/barefootcheyennesize2-withleathers.aspx
Otherwise you can check out the many other styles we have.


----------



## cloudy18

I am interested in the barefoot saddles. They look very comfortable for the rider, but I have heard that without a tree the rider's weight is not distributed so the horse develops sore spots where the bulk of the weight would be, especially if you have a not-so-good rider who bounces more or is unbalanced. But it seems like people like them. I like the idea that it would fit a lot of horses, and my hard-to-fit mare, but I am hesitant to go treeless. My Aussie fits about the best of anything I tried, but I still think it is too tight on her withers. I can get a hand in there when it's cinched, but it's a squeeze. All other western saddles I tried did the bridging thing, and/or were tight in the withers. Anyway, I would be interested in trying out the barefoot at some point (it's kind of pricey but worth it if it works and would fit my next horse) but am worried about the pressure on the spine and so on. Any opinions on that specifically? I just trail ride. I did try a Tucker on my mare at one time that seemed to fit well also, but it was also higher priced.


----------



## farmpony84

I love my western, it's a bighorn and i dont think you can get htem in all leather anymore... i just like the westerns....


----------



## GallopingGrape

Go to the Yahoo Treeless group. There are lots of "heavy" an unbalanced riders and you can get opinions directly from them. I haven't had any bad experiences with my customers and their treless, and some were new riders, some were heavy. I would want you to at least be a balanced rider though. ..... less stress on the horses back from trying to compensate your weight shifting.


----------



## SonnyWimps

I use a Tucker Trail saddle and it is wicked comfortable! I could literally sit in it all day.










It has a gel seat which is to die for. hehe


----------



## cloudy18

I am not heavy, 120#, my husband is bigger but I don't think he'd be able to use any saddle I fit into anyway. As for balanced... I guess I am ok, I feel unbalanced at times in the Aussie but that is bc the stirrups are a little longer than I would like and my mare has a knack for this horrible trot on the trail, rather than a slower one, so I end up standing in stirrups that are too long. Part of the trot being bad may be the saddle. Yes, when I decide to cough up the money it will be for a better Aussie, a treeless, or a Tucker, I think. I wish I could try them all.


----------



## Horseychick94

Wintec All Rounder Western saddle


----------



## justsambam08

I LOVE abettas. They're synthetic (light) and I've been able to hack around for an hour in one and then go out on a 3-4 hour trail ride no problem.


----------



## Amlalriiee

I ride in a Hillason treeless saddle, which is VERY comfortable, not the choice for all horses though. Treeless saddles can be bad for certain horse shapes because of weight distribution....so I'd keep an eye on the sweat patterns and such, especially if you're doing endurance or CTRs. Judging by your picture rider weight wouldn't be an issue, but I've also heard from some people that nobody over 170 should use a treeless??? not sure how much truth there is to that. Probably again depends on your horse's shape and how the weight would be distributed.

Basically, any endurance saddle, treeless or not, english or western, will be more comfortable than a normal saddle because they're meant for sitting in for hours and hours on end. =)


----------



## skittle1120

I absolutely love my australian saddle... If your thinking about getting one, go for it... I have bad knees, and western saddles make them hurt pretty badly if I'm in one for more then an hour, and I like the extra "support" I get from the aussie saddle...


----------



## RhondaLynn

I use a Miller saddle, it is a cross between a Aussi and a western. it has the look of an aussi but with a horn. it has a padded seat. (I also use a gel seat saver). I had been using a orthoflex but even with the stirrup straightners my knees still hurt. I tried a Miller and it was fabulous!
I loved it so much, my hubby got one, he now loves it.!! It is Amish made and very well made.

Rhonda


----------



## QOS

I have 3 saddles that I trail ride in.

My first is a Billy Cook Trail Saddle - I ride it with Crooked Stirrups so my knees aren't killing me. It is a very comfortable saddle for me. Unfortunately, it put white marks on my gelding and thank God, Billy Cook is building me a new saddle. That was in November and I still haven't got it back. In the mean time I bought a 

Steele Old Timer saddle in December. It fits my boy pretty well and is comfortable for awhile - it is just a tad too wide in the twist for me and after about 30 minutes or so my pelvic bones are not happy so I bought an

Aussie Down Under Wizzard Poley for myself a Christmas present. It is simply fabulous. I have only taken one longish ride in it (about 2.5 hours) and it was simply the most comfortable saddle. I love it. 

I will probably sell the Steele or hopefully can trade it for something else. I might sell the Billy Cook when I get it back. I love my Aussie that much! I would like to one day buy a really nice Aussie saddle.


----------



## rum4

Really like my Tucker Endurance saddle. Have ridden for 9 hours with no issues...


----------



## kiwigirl

justsambam08 said:


> I LOVE abettas. They're synthetic (light) and I've been able to hack around for an hour in one and then go out on a 3-4 hour trail ride no problem.


I imported an Abetta draft gullet, synthetic saddle from America and I LOVE it! I can ride in it for 5-6 hours straight no problem at all. And best thing ever is at the end of a ride I can put it on a fence and hose it down! 

Here is a pic of Phoenix in her saddle, it was brand new at the time and slightly too large for her but she has grown into it nicely now. Actually it is a larger version of my avatar.


----------



## kiwigirl

Sorry, I'm not managing my attachments very well! Here is the pic and is not my avatar.


----------



## QOS

I went riding today in my Aussie saddle. I was again, struck at how comfortable it is. We have had such nasty weather and then my horse developed an abscess so I haven't rode as much as I would have liked! It was sheer bliss today!


----------



## kiwigirl

I must admit that my first choice for a replacement saddle was a Wintec Australian stock saddle. Even with the widest gullet available that type of saddle wouldn't fit Phoenny. I was quite disappointed as quite a few of my friends use the Wintec Aussie stock saddle and all rave about them. However I am so pleased with my Abetta that I don't feel that I missed out at all.


----------



## skittle1120

I don't like the Wintec and Abetta saddles because they are so cheaply made... they're great for the first 2 or 3 years, then they start falling apart... I'd rather spend more money and get something better put together... I've got a nice Fabtron western saddle and an Aussie saddle that I can't recall the maker of right off, and both are well put together, and very comfy...


----------



## kiwigirl

You guys in the USA are very lucky as you are spoiled for choice! To buy a brand new Wintec here in NZ we pay over 3 thousand dollars. To get a "good" brand of western saddle start saving your pennies 'coz you won't get any change from 6 grand. We do not have a great range of saddles brands here either, I couldn't get a saddle to fit my draft, not even the Wintec interchangeable gullet system and certainly nothing in the western range. My only option was to have something custom made but that would cost upwards of 8 grand. 

While I agree with you Skittle1120, sometimes people have to take what they can afford in the hope that later they can get something better. Anyway I love my Abetta, it is comfy and fits my horse really well, if it only lasts three years and I have to buy something new I get all the pleasure of saddle shopping again!


----------



## kiwigirl

Oh, also forgot to say that a girlfriend of mine has a Wintec Aussie saddle, she has had it for 7 years now. She is the most hard core horse rider I have ever met, going on 3 to 5 day horse treks on a regular basis. She breaks in her own horses, her saddle goes on Friesians, ST's, TB's, QH's whatever she has going on at the time. Helen rides at least once a day, sometimes twice depending on how many up and coming horses she has going. Also she is a very active member of the Taranaki trekking club and will go on a full day trek once a week with that club.

Her Wintec stock saddle is showing no sign of wear yet.


----------



## skittle1120

WOW!!! I never dreamed a "cheap" wintec or abetta would ever cost that much, but I guess I didn't figure in import costs for you guys in New Zealand...

I'm glad your friend has a good one... I've never had one myself, but my cousin has trashed a couple already and she barely rides unless I'm going with her...


----------



## skittle1120

Oh, and I forgot to add, I completely understand using what you can afford... My Fabtron saddle cost more then my horse, but I needed one, and I don't have the Aussie I want cause I can't justify spending three times what I spent on the horse for the saddle she's wearing yet....


----------



## kiwigirl

skittle1120 said:


> WOW!!! I never dreamed a "cheap" wintec or abetta would ever cost that much, but I guess I didn't figure in import costs for you guys in New Zealand...
> 
> I'm glad your friend has a good one... I've never had one myself, but my cousin has trashed a couple already and she barely rides unless I'm going with her...


 I Know! Here in NZ Wintec is actually one of the top of the line brands, the creme de la creme of saddles! People say " I wish I could afford a Wintec!" The other big name over here is Bates, which is the same company but the leather versions. 

When I was saddle shopping it turned out to be cheaper to buy direct from the States. Had I chosen to go with Wintec it would have been far cheaper to buy from America and pay the duty, than it would be to purchase the same saddle here. As it was I bought Abetta mainly because they offered a draft gullet, something I have never seen or heard of here at home. I don't know how many saddle makers in the States offer wide gullets for draft horses, I imagine there would be quite a few. I was quite shocked because one saddle maker here was really blase about saddle fit and reckoned that a full QH tree should fit my horse. I wasn't prepared to pay $8500 on "should fit"! And saddle makers here wonder why business is so bad!!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

skittle1120 said:


> WOW!!! I never dreamed a "cheap" wintec or abetta would ever cost that much, but I guess I didn't figure in import costs for you guys in New Zealand...
> 
> I'm glad your friend has a good one... I've never had one myself, but my cousin has trashed a couple already and she barely rides unless I'm going with her...


An abetta endurance saddle is $555 CDN. 
While I bought 3 a few years ago they do have problems and I am about to run a post on these problems.


----------



## NHCavalry

I ride in a Legacy saddle just like this one but mine has a gel seat. Go out on 5 to 8 hour rides without a problem.


----------



## skittle1120

RiosDad said:


> An abetta endurance saddle is $555 CDN.
> While I bought 3 a few years ago they do have problems and I am about to run a post on these problems.



If I remember correctly, you posted a while back that you ride hard everyday right?


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

skittle1120 said:


> If I remember correctly, you posted a while back that you ride hard everyday right?


Not hard every day. An average week is 4 or 5 times. With my older guy nearly every night I would saddle up, walk out the laneway , pick up a lope for 10 miles which brought me back home, step off, loosen the girth and walk him in the lane, bath, grain and put him back in the field. I would do this up to 7 nights a week, never time off for injuryies of lameness, not once in 17 years.
My new young guy gets 4 or 5 workouts a week, easy 1 to 2 hour rides, mostly at a jog. I don't want to hurt him. He has had some 7 days a week weeks but not many yet.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

NHCavalry said:


> I ride in a Legacy saddle just like this one but mine has a gel seat. Go out on 5 to 8 hour rides without a problem.


The riging would both me. When you pull the girth up tight it is pulling down right over the weithers. Unless you snugged the saddle down tight with the back cince you will have a saddle that flips up at the back.
Also the seat looks hard.


----------



## Indyhorse

I just wanted to mention, as a side note. Aussie saddles (well made ones) are great for a lot of hours in the saddle and you can't beat 'em for comfort (unless you go for a Tucker!) but they don't suit all horses well. I rode my QH in one for years and loved it, but had to sell it when I got my draft crosses. You need a good set of withers or they get a bit unstable.


----------



## Walkamile

rum4 said:


> Really like my Tucker Endurance saddle. Have ridden for 9 hours with no issues...


Gotta agree. Only 8 hours in my Tucker Gen II Endurance, but my butt and knees were still happy at the end of the trail! :wink:

My horse was fine too, and ready to go the next day.


----------



## NHCavalry

RiosDad said:


> The riging would both me. When you pull the girth up tight it is pulling down right over the weithers. Unless you snugged the saddle down tight with the back cince you will have a saddle that flips up at the back.
> Also the seat looks hard.



Never use the back cinch and never had a problem with flipping up. I do cowboy mounted shooting and gymkhanas with this saddle. With the gel seat it's very comfortable.


----------



## Vidaloco

QOS said:


> I have 3 saddles that I trail ride in.
> 
> My first is a Billy Cook Trail Saddle - I ride it with Crooked Stirrups so my knees aren't killing me. It is a very comfortable saddle for me. Unfortunately, it put white marks on my gelding and thank God, Billy Cook is building me a new saddle. That was in November and I still haven't got it back. In the mean time I bought a
> 
> *Steele Old Timer saddle in December. It fits my boy pretty well and is comfortable for awhile - it is just a tad too wide in the twist for me and after about 30 minutes or so my pelvic bones are not happy* so I bought an
> 
> Aussie Down Under Wizzard Poley for myself a Christmas present. It is simply fabulous. I have only taken one longish ride in it (about 2.5 hours) and it was simply the most comfortable saddle. I love it.
> 
> I will probably sell the Steele or hopefully can trade it for something else. I might sell the Billy Cook when I get it back. I love my Aussie that much! I would like to one day buy a really nice Aussie saddle.


I just noticed this thread came back up and zoned in on the Steele saddle. I have been seriously considering getting a Steele Frontier but looking at the twist I wondered if it would be as comfortable as a flatter seat position would be. I'm so glad I read your post, thanks so much for the input. 
I've also been looking at a Crest ridge. I sat on one at our state horse expo a few weeks ago. She has really improved the quality of her saddles and the seat look flatter. To me a flat seat is more comfy on a long ride, more so than one that forces me into a certain position.


----------



## QOS

I actually sold the Steele this afternoon. I would have really liked to have traded for a Steele that would fit. My stable mate has a Plantation Steele and it is fabulous and fits me better in the twist than mine did. That is the only reason I sold it. It is well made and comfortable for those it fits! 

Wow and ouch on the prices in NZ. I guess we are lucky with all of the choices! I can't wait to get my Billy Cook saddle back. If it doesn't fit Red it will be for sale! I was told that Billy Cook himself if making it so hopefully, it will fit my boy!!!


----------



## wicastawakan

My favorite saddle is a G.H. Vaught, 17" western work saddle. Last summer I rode it two full days in steep rocks & rain/drizzle and was not sore at all. I had injured a hand & rode one handed all day with one hand/arm in a sling and I had not been riding in awhile, so this saddle is a keeper. The terrain is rough at Devil's Den but it is a beautful ride. There are very few horses & 99% mules there, but well worth the trip. If you have a good horse that is experienced & in shape, this is a nice ride. The mule riders will stop & let your horses catch their wind without too much teasing.


----------

